# GermanAutoParts.com | President's Day Sale



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Celebrate President's Day with some Presidential Savings. For every $250 spent through midnight tonight, earn a $50 GermanAutoParts.com gift card. 



* $250 cannot include purchase of gift cards *
** Value must meet the $250 threshold in merchandise - not including tax & shipping **
*** Sale ends *Monday, February 15, 2016*. All orders must be placed by *midnight tonight* ***​


----------

